# What's your favorite honey candy recipe?



## sammyjay

Hi, I was wondering what your favorite honey candy recipe was? If you have a recipe, could you please post it?


----------



## BoBn

These are like candy bars very easy to make. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Honey Peanut Butter Krispie Bars

Ingredients

3/4 cup Honey
3/4 cup peanut butter, chunky (or smooth)
3 1/2 cups Rice Krispies 
1 to 1 & 1/2 cup chocolate chips (depends on how thick you want the chocolate layer)
1 T of butter or margarine

Instructions

Bring Honey and peanut butter just to a boil. Stir in cereal.
Mix well. Pack into ungreased 8 1/2' X 11" (or 9x12)pan. Melt butter and chips together. Spread melted chips over bars. Let cool and cut into squares.

Note
Other flavors than chocolate chips are good too. When you melt the chips, stir continuously to keep from scorching or melt in the top of a double boiler, or maybe microwave.


----------



## sammyjay

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## aunt betty

2 cups honey
1 cup sugar (half brown, half white)
1 cup heavy cream
butter

Butter a cake pan
Put the honey, sugar, and cream into a 6-qt sauce pan and heat to 265 F. Pour into the cake pan.

Cut it up into bite-size pieces when cool, wrap in waxed paper, store in the refrigerator. It's gooey at room temp. 
Honey caramel that melts in your mouth.


----------



## Prue Parsons

Honey Nut Butter Candy

1 cup honey
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/4 cup nut butter (I used crunchy almond butter here, you can also use peanut butter, cashew butter, sunbutter, etc)
Pour the honey into a heavy saucepan. Place pan over medium heat until mixture starts to boil. Adjust the heat lower if needed and let boil until honey reaches 300 degrees F (hard crack stage.) This takes around twenty minutes.

Remove from heat, add vanilla and nut butter. Stir thoroughly then immediately pour onto a parchment lined baking sheet. Place in freezer or refrigerator to cool. Once completely chilled, break into long strips, then break those again into smaller, bite-sized pieces. Store in freezer.


----------

